# network despair

## jimcanoa

Hello guys,

I'm in desperate need of your expertise to help me get my network card to work!!! I'm at the point where my kernel works good enough to boot, with no errors, loading the correct driver for my network card, etc. It launches net.eth0 script succesfully and no error is reported but -unlucky me- I cannot ping to the router or anywhere else in the network. I know that the hardware works, because I'm dualbooting with ubuntu, and ubuntu's network works beautifully. 

Here are the relevant files and outputs I can think of... btw I'm using 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i686

```

# lspci | grep -i eth

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

# dmesg | grep -i eth

skge eth0: addr 00:01:29:f8:92:c0

skge eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

# ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:29:F8:92:C0  

          inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:906 (906.0 b)  TX bytes:906 (906.0 b)

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

I don't want to post my entire .config (+1000 lines) which are the relevant lines to this particular problem?

In my opinion this could be caused by 2 things, either there's sth I should enable in my kernel which I haven't, or the skge drivers simply aren't working. The funky thing is that I used to have gentoo with this hardware and it worked perfectly.

Thanks everyone!!

----------

## notHerbert

Ok, but what about /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf?

Did you configure them as the handbook indicated?

Check those out first.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jimcanoa

 *notHerbert wrote:*   

> Ok, but what about /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf?
> 
> Did you configure them as the handbook indicated?
> 
> Check those out first.  

 

Well, yes...

```

# cat /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

```

/etc/resolv.conf is also correctly configured altho I'm not sureresolv.conf could cause this, since I'm not looking up any domain name. I just do ping 192.168.1.1 (my router/gateway) and it says network unreachable:

```

# ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.10 icmp_seq=29 Destination Host Unreachable

...

```

It's the exact same output as not having a cable connected to the network card produces, but I'm positive it's not a hardware problem...

----------

## jimcanoa

Ok, I've just installed kernel 2.6.23-r9 to check if maybe skge driver was working fine with that release, but the problem remains...

what could it be? should i post my .config?

----------

## notHerbert

```

# cat /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

```

I don't think that's how the handbook describes /etc/hosts.

Also check /etc/conf.d/hostname.   :Wink: 

----------

## cyrillic

Since you have 2 ethernet controllers, what happens if you plug the cable into the other port ?

----------

## krinn

sometimes...

are you sure your router is 192.168.1.1 ? tried dhcp or looking in ubuntu that its adress is also this one ?

----------

## apryan

 *notHerbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/hosts 
> ...

 

not, you could just tell him. 

bTw. baselayout changed HOSTNAME to hostname=. As far as /etc/hosts goes, i didnt check that either.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

networking stuff, so moved here.

----------

## SeaTiger

```
# dmesg | grep -i eth

skge eth0: addr 00:01:29:f8:92:c0

skge eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
```

The last line, link is not ready, that is strange. Look like driver is not waking up the network card at all.

Try to do the same thing (dmesg, ifconfig, etc.) in ubuntu and see if there is any difference.

Another thing to check is which kernel version ubuntu is using.

----------

